# Microfibre cloths - best ones



## mawallace (Apr 18, 2017)

Just thinking about the difference in microfiber cloths. 

What the best ones for the following purposes:-

i. Drying windows
ii. cleaning and polishing windows
iii. general car cleaning (bodywork).

and finally - alloy wheel brushes - what ones have you found to work well. My latest ones do not bend enough to reach through the spokes in the wheel.


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

For Windows AF green glass wafle 
For general purpose in2detailing Korean edge less cloth for me 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Wheel woolies for the ..well wheels! You get 3 brushes with the big one reaching the inner part of the alloy plus the arches and the other two for inbetween the alloy wheels. Expensive but best on the market

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ScaryLady (Jul 8, 2006)

For glass - paragon fishscale cloths are brilliant

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/322652557468

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Forensic detailing channel did a very in depth review a couple of weeks ago. It's about 40 mins long. I watched it whilst at work, you should have seen people's reactiions. The number of people who asked was I really watching a 40 min YouTube clip on Microfibre cloths!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Costco microfibre cloths and am very pleased with them. I've a couple from Wilkinsons for the wheels as they're smaller and a different colour, so easier to use / identify. 

I've a set of Auto Finesse woolly trio brushes and they're great for cleaning the wheels, getting between the spokes and the barrels.


----------



## SamButts (Jun 23, 2013)

Korean edgeless from in2detailing for me


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Andyblue said:


> I use Costco microfibre cloths and am very pleased with them. I've a couple from Wilkinsons for the wheels as they're smaller and a different colour, so easier to use / identify.
> 
> I've a set of Auto Finesse woolly trio brushes and they're great for cleaning the wheels, getting between the spokes and the barrels.


Pretty much what I was about to post!!


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

Cant beat Costco microfiber, for cost and quality.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

rojer386 said:


> Pretty much what I was about to post!!






Scotie said:


> Cant beat Costco microfiber, for cost and quality.


My only wish was they also did different colours - so you could easily identify/ use specific ones for specific jobs / with products


----------



## Meta5 (Aug 1, 2013)

Korean edgeless from in2detailing, good quality at excellent prices.


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> My only wish was they also did different colours - so you could easily identify/ use specific ones for specific jobs / with products


And no label !:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

aragon Microfibers are pretty good

Adams plush MF are really nice too

:thumb:


----------



## bigbruiser (Apr 16, 2016)

paragon microfiberes are average at best and the customer service is on par with BT to give you an idea. use a forum sponsor


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Kirkland MF clothes are brilliant for any job.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Deje said:


> And no label !:thumb:


True, although they do seem to be easy to remove


----------



## benjcarter (Nov 24, 2017)

Andyblue said:


> My only wish was they also did different colours - so you could easily identify/ use specific ones for specific jobs / with products


Throw them in the wash with a brand new blue coloured microfiber! You'll end up with green ones :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

benjcarter said:


> Throw them in the wash with a brand new blue coloured microfiber! You'll end up with green ones :lol:




Excellent


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

+1 for the Korean ones from in2detailing


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I2d do some great MF’s. They are my new supplier now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Commander2874 (Sep 7, 2017)

Just bought 6 Korean edgeless MF towels from ..yep In2detailing! 
Been recommended by most peeps

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------

